# Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from indian consulate atlanta



## sanand (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone arranged PCC from Indian consulate Atlanta ?

On website, they haven't provided information related to processing time.
Kindly share your experience & the processing time.

Regards,
Sumeet


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Police Clearance Certificate (PCC): Consulate General of India Atlanta, Georgia (Official Website) - CGI Atlanta

times will be when they get around to it.....


----------



## p_r (May 11, 2014)

sanand said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone arranged PCC from Indian consulate Atlanta ?
> 
> ...


Hi Sumeet,

I am in the same boat as you. 

1. Did you try for PCC from Atlanta consulate? How long did it take you?

2. Please share your experiences.

3. My passport has my old address where my mother used to reside in Gujarat. Now, she is living in Maharashtra in a rented place. Do I need to get the address on my passport changed before sending it for Police Clearance Certificate?

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Police certificates for USA immigrant visa - consular processing, K Visa, V Visa


----------



## p_r (May 11, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> Police certificates for USA immigrant visa - consular processing, K Visa, V Visa



Thanks, I need to find out if the Indian embassy will issue PCC for me whose parent's residential address in India is different from the one listed on my passport.

P.S. Since I am a new poster I am not allowed to quote the link from your message.


----------

